# Granite Chief 2014 Rahmen Wert?



## mamu89 (26. September 2014)

Hallo,
weiß jemand, was ein Granite Chief 2014 Rahmen (neu) inkl. Dämpfer so wert ist, bzw. was man dafür bekommt?
Danke.

Grüße


----------



## StillPad (27. September 2014)

Schau doch mal auf die Homepage

Und dann rechne was runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamu89 (27. September 2014)

steht nicht einzeln zum verkauf, deswegen frage ich


----------



## StillPad (28. September 2014)

Einzelverkaufspreis: 890,00 €

http://www.roseversand.de/bike/rose-granite-chief-1-275-2014/aid:651476


----------



## gonzo31031960 (1. Oktober 2014)

Hallo mamu89 wollte mein Granite Chief Bj.2012 Größe L abgeben komplett mit xt Austatung vorne 36-24 2fach kann zurückgerüstet werden auf dreifach alles vorhanden.Bremsen Magura MT 04 Sattel mit 02 Bremshebel 203mm vorne 180 hinten Dt Swiss Tricon 1700 Laufräder schlauchlos Fat Albert 2,4 Rock Shox Sektor Lock out vom Lenker zu bedienen absenkbar Dämpfer Monarch keine Macken alles Top wenig gelaufen VB.1200 wenn Interesse ruf an 0201/487660 Gruß Gonzo ( Ch. Otten)


----------

